# 2013 Hoyt Pro Comp Elite.



## wv_hunter (Oct 5, 2007)

Just came across this for the target archers. http://youtu.be/lIFkJW-qUkY


----------



## Altec111 (Sep 11, 2008)

meh


----------



## kabnt2005 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hmmm, I wonder why no RKT cam...

Sharp looking bow and I think it'll be a winner.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

kabnt2005 said:


> Hmmm, I wonder why no RKT cam...
> 
> Sharp looking bow and I think it'll be a winner.


The same reason that there was no RKT on the VE and CE. They are not made for those limbs. They are made for the short parallel limb bows. I can't think of one person that shoots these bows that would rather have an RKT cam over a spiral. Most people try and figure out how to put spirals on everything else.


----------



## huckfinn38 (Nov 3, 2011)

Hoyt charger...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFUBZM0xFtc


----------



## Altec111 (Sep 11, 2008)

Kade said:


> The same reason that there was no RKT on the VE and CE. They are not made for those limbs. They are made for the short parallel limb bows. I can't think of one person that shoots these bows that would rather have an RKT cam over a spiral. Most people try and figure out how to put spirals on everything else.


Selling my spiral cam VE+ to shoot my AE instead. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Altec111 said:


> Selling my spiral cam VE+ to shoot my AE instead. Different strokes for different folks.


When setup properly those two cams feel VERY similar. But I was actually talking about putting the RKT on the VE, or CE not switching bow platforms as you are by going to the AE. I would rather have Z3s on an AE personally. 

If your not a fan of the spirals then I would switch cams and go with GTX cam.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

huckfinn38 said:


> Hoyt charger...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFUBZM0xFtc


No roller guard....im A very happy camper...good looking bow

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

Very impressed. Love it!


----------



## Ziaan (Sep 13, 2010)

Does anybody know yet what the differences are between the Pro Comp Elite and the Pro Comp Elite XL - other than the ATA being longer. Is the XL a longer riser bow or does it make use of the XT3000 limbs like the Contender?


----------



## zbowman1 (Jan 4, 2009)

I think this is by fare the best new 2013 Hoyt bow. They put there time in on this one and sounds like they listed to there costomers.

Nice Job HOYT!!!!


----------



## Ziaan (Sep 13, 2010)

zbowman1 said:


> I think this is by fare the best new 2013 Hoyt bow. They put there time in on this one and sounds like they listed to there costomers.
> 
> Nice Job HOYT!!!!


I agree. I getting one. Just have to decide whether is going to be the Pro Comp Elite or the Pro Comp Elite XL and what colour.


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

Ziaan said:


> Does anybody know yet what the differences are between the Pro Comp Elite and the Pro Comp Elite XL - other than the ATA being longer. Is the XL a longer riser bow or does it make use of the XT3000 limbs like the Contender?


The description for the video says "both" have XT2000 limbs so that would seem to suggest the riser is longer for the 40" model. And if you look at 2:20 and compare the green bow to the one on the wall, it seems there is more riser between the grip and the bottom limb pocket on the bow on the wall.


----------



## Altec111 (Sep 11, 2008)

Has anyone seen the full lineup yet? Did this replace the Contender series?

AE still around? Vantage still around?


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

The wider limb stance will further reduce the chance of cam lean on these mofos, too.


----------



## Dan Zawacki (Apr 17, 2010)

OK - normally I wait for the complaining to start and tell people to go shoot the new bows first.

However, this year I'm going to reverse roles.

Did anyone else catch that Hoyt switched to the berger hole centered geometry for their target line?

Unhappy soon to be former Hoyt shooter here. Guess I'll just bite the big price tag and get me one of them German masterpieces. If all I have for choice is low grip vs low grip, and don't want to buy used, then Hoyt's gettin the boot. They could have made -SUCH- a cool bow. Instead, they're following the pack. I guess that's where the money must be.

Well, not mine.


----------



## Ziaan (Sep 13, 2010)

PB26 said:


> The description for the video says "both" have XT2000 limbs so that would seem to suggest the riser is longer for the 40" model. And if you look at 2:20 and compare the green bow to the one on the wall, it seems there is more riser between the grip and the bottom limb pocket on the bow on the wall.


Thx PB26. Didn't pick that up. So for me then it will defintitely be a Pro Comp Elite XL for target archery for at least the next two years. Time to retire the Contender imo.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

that is a good looking bow. i will have to shoot it.


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

Dan Zawacki said:


> OK - normally I wait for the complaining to start and tell people to go shoot the new bows first.
> 
> However, this year I'm going to reverse roles.
> 
> ...


I have their engineers on speed dial. I'll let them know what an error they've made.


----------



## PUG (Nov 3, 2002)

Dan Zawacki said:


> OK - normally I wait for the complaining to start and tell people to go shoot the new bows first.
> 
> However, this year I'm going to reverse roles.
> 
> ...


First thing i noticed too...no more grip center riser....that was one of my major draws toward hoyt target bows....


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

Wonder what the mass weight is. Looks like 4.5ish or perhaps even a hair less for the shorter model.


----------



## HOYTINIT (Aug 28, 2012)

Still not a fan of having to thread a needle every shot


----------



## kevin wilkey (Oct 22, 2004)

Dan Zawacki said:


> OK - normally I wait for the complaining to start and tell people to go shoot the new bows first.
> 
> However, this year I'm going to reverse roles.
> 
> ...


Dan- Don't jump to conclusions just yet. We took a page out of what we've learned with Formula Recurve. The center of the bow is an equal distance from the deepest part of the grip and the rest mounting hole. I feel it's the best of both worlds. And trust me, the bow flat-out pounds. In just one tuning session I had mine out shooting my Vantage Elite that I spent all season perfecting.


----------



## kabnt2005 (Dec 31, 2010)

Kade said:


> The same reason that there was no RKT on the VE and CE. They are not made for those limbs. They are made for the short parallel limb bows. I can't think of one person that shoots these bows that would rather have an RKT cam over a spiral. Most people try and figure out how to put spirals on everything else.


Same reason that I can only shoot 48#...shoulder problems. Spiral is too aggressive and I love the draw of the RKT.


----------



## mikesmith66 (Aug 8, 2008)

Wonder if there be a non-elite riser version like the standard Contender and Vantage pro ?


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

kevin wilkey said:


> Dan- Don't jump to conclusions just yet. We took a page out of what we've learned with Formula Recurve. The center of the bow is an equal distance from the deepest part of the grip and the rest mounting hole. I feel it's the best of both worlds. And trust me, the bow flat-out pounds. In just one tuning session I had mine out shooting my Vantage Elite that I spent all season perfecting.


From the horse's mouth.....so to speak. :lol:


----------



## Dan Zawacki (Apr 17, 2010)

kevin wilkey said:


> Dan- Don't jump to conclusions just yet. We took a page out of what we've learned with Formula Recurve. The center of the bow is an equal distance from the deepest part of the grip and the rest mounting hole. I feel it's the best of both worlds. And trust me, the bow flat-out pounds. In just one tuning session I had mine out shooting my Vantage Elite that I spent all season perfecting.


OK - that makes a bit more sense. Split the difference.

I guess I should have listened to my original instinct and waited before jumping in.

MMMMmmmmm... I love crow.


Would still have loved to have seen the XL in carbon. Oh well, can't have everything I guess.


----------



## bowfisher (Jan 21, 2003)

Dan Zawacki said:


> OK - normally I wait for the complaining to start and tell people to go shoot the new bows first.
> 
> However, this year I'm going to reverse roles.
> 
> ...


I'm in the same boat. I cant help but think somebody ...... this one up!


----------



## GWFH (Jan 22, 2006)

Anyone got brace heights for the two cams on the 37" platform?....ballpark (say 28")?

As for these two replacing the ce and ve......I cant see them doing away with the ve+ yet (or getting rid of vantage series in the lineup). They are really taking ownership of the target crowd, I cant see them limiting the selection down to just a couple platforms. Think hoyt grew the most (target crowd) when all the other companies went that route.
Hoping if anything, this replaces both length versions of the contender.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Buster of Xs said:


> The wider limb stance will further reduce the chance of cam lean on these mofos, too.



Hahahaha always a good laugh but yes I would agree. And Wider shoot through Tunnel will further increase riser stiffness


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

kevin wilkey said:


> Dan- Don't jump to conclusions just yet. We took a page out of what we've learned with Formula Recurve. The center of the bow is an equal distance from the deepest part of the grip and the rest mounting hole. I feel it's the best of both worlds. And trust me, the bow flat-out pounds. In just one tuning session I had mine out shooting my Vantage Elite that I spent all season perfecting.


Kevin, thanks for getting on AT here about that.

Have you found any tuning issues with the cams and nock travel? That to me is the biggest worry.

-Steve


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

HOYTINIT said:


> Still not a fan of having to thread a needle every shot


I never really understood this issue. It takes about 20 arrows to get used to it.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Beastmaster said:


> Kevin, thanks for getting on AT here about that.
> 
> Have you found any tuning issues with the cams and nock travel? That to me is the biggest worry.
> 
> -Steve


Why would there be an issue? Spiral cams have been around for 10 years now.


----------



## Bionica (Oct 16, 2012)

Anyone know the available draw weights for the new model?


----------



## Dan Zawacki (Apr 17, 2010)

Kade said:


> Why would there be an issue? Spiral cams have been around for 10 years now.


Actually, with the way they split the difference, it looks like it should have similarly flat nock travel, with slightly less overall travel. Tiller tuning should be a breeze, and end up with a superior final result.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Kade said:


> Why would there be an issue? Spiral cams have been around for 10 years now.


If you notice the entire target C.5 line (Original C.5's to C2's to C.5+ to Spirals to Spiral X's to GTX), the cam lobes between upper and lower cams have an ever so slightly different shape to them.

Nock travel gets affected by that along with riser geometry, specifically placement of where the rest and berger hole is in relation to everything else, especially at full draw.

For years, target archers have had a pretty set tuning method (with some minor variants) for Hoyt's target bows. My question is will what's commonly accepted get changed with the new riser design?


----------



## Dan Zawacki (Apr 17, 2010)

Beastmaster said:


> Kevin, thanks for getting on AT here about that.
> 
> Have you found any tuning issues with the cams and nock travel? That to me is the biggest worry.
> 
> -Steve



And yes, lest I forget -all- of my manners in my sleep deprived state, a HUGE THANK YOU for being here to help set loudmouths like me straight before we can do any actual damage. It's really quite cool that you're participating with the macro-discussion with your customers, in real time, at release time.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Beastmaster said:


> If you notice the entire target C.5 line (Original C.5's to C2's to C.5+ to Spirals to Spiral X's to GTX), the cam lobes between upper and lower cams have an ever so slightly different shape to them.
> 
> Nock travel gets affected by that along with riser geometry, specifically placement of where the rest and berger hole is in relation to everything else, especially at full draw.
> 
> For years, target archers have had a pretty set tuning method (with some minor variants) for Hoyt's target bows. My question is will what's commonly accepted get changed with the new riser design?


I understand that. I have been shooting spirals since they 1st came out. I was one of the 1st to go through the custom shop and order a Pro Tec with spirals the 1st year the cam was available. Since then I have shot ever Hoyt cam available but the GTX for a period of time just about. I have never had an issue tuning any of them. They all tuned up great with the same process. Of course now that I have been shooting them forever my tuning process has been fine tuned and I don't go through all of the same things for my personal setups since I kind of know what I can skip to get to the end result I want or need.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Kevin, can you give us any more specs? I'd love to know mass weight and brace height!


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Dan Zawacki said:


> OK - normally I wait for the complaining to start and tell people to go shoot the new bows first.
> 
> However, this year I'm going to reverse roles.
> 
> ...


Dan, are you trying to say you think the low grip is a bad thing on the riser?


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Beastmaster said:


> If you notice the entire target C.5 line (Original C.5's to C2's to C.5+ to Spirals to Spiral X's to GTX), the cam lobes between upper and lower cams have an ever so slightly different shape to them.
> 
> Nock travel gets affected by that along with riser geometry, specifically placement of where the rest and berger hole is in relation to everything else, especially at full draw.
> 
> For years, target archers have had a pretty set tuning method (with some minor variants) for Hoyt's target bows. My question is will what's commonly accepted get changed with the new riser design?


It isn't a huge issue on a Hoyt over 35" ATA. All of their target bows have pretty close to flat nock travel. You can get even closer to perfect by lowering the grip, as they have done.


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

kevin wilkey said:


> Dan- Don't jump to conclusions just yet. We took a page out of what we've learned with Formula Recurve. The center of the bow is an equal distance from the deepest part of the grip and the rest mounting hole. I feel it's the best of both worlds. And trust me, the bow flat-out pounds. In just one tuning session I had mine out shooting my Vantage Elite that I spent all season perfecting.


Hey boss! Are you saying the Pro Comp Elite will outshoot my Alpha Elite!!!!!??? What the.....???!!!! OK. I guess I will be ordering one then........remember, it is your fault! LOL!


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

Anyone know the draw lengths? speed? of the 37 ata bow


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

I have enjoyed my Vantage Elite Plus, so to hear you say that makes my decision alot easier!
I look forward to checking this one out!



kevin wilkey said:


> Dan- Don't jump to conclusions just yet. We took a page out of what we've learned with Formula Recurve. The center of the bow is an equal distance from the deepest part of the grip and the rest mounting hole. I feel it's the best of both worlds. And trust me, the bow flat-out pounds. In just one tuning session I had mine out shooting my Vantage Elite that I spent all season perfecting.


----------



## candymaker13 (Apr 19, 2011)

I think it makes since , I'm putting my order in for a white XL can't wait to shoot it, love spirals


----------



## muck (May 15, 2005)

i cant wait to see more, im liking this bow.


----------



## wvminer (Oct 29, 2008)

I will have one with spirals.


----------



## Dan Zawacki (Apr 17, 2010)

edgerat said:


> Dan, are you trying to say you think the low grip is a bad thing on the riser?


Yes and no.

With the grip centered vs the berger hole centered there's more that changes than the balance of the riser in your grip hand. The competing force vectors are different. While one results in slightly superior nock travel and the other in slightly superior balance, that's not my primary interest. A lot of old timers have made comments in passing to the effect of "moved the grip down, to put the arrow in the center, instead of where we already know these bows shoot best from". That, by the way was a direct quote from Dave Barnsdale.

I shot a lot of bows when I bought my Maxxis 35, at two different shops. The Hoyts consistantly shot better for me than anything else. That may have had something to do with 'balance' however, I really believe that the competing force vectors are better balanced with the grip center location than the rest center location. Maybe it's all in my head, but the difference was noticeable in the only real world experience I have in actually comparing the competing designs.

That being said, Hoyt didn't 'convert' to the 'other' grip/rest location philosophy. They 'split the difference'.

I am reserving judgement on this approach. It's definitely got me thinking though.


----------



## XBOWMAN (May 11, 2010)

Pro Comp Elite looks sharp like the ATA also BUT! I will do some checking on the vibe and noise. It just seams weird that the limbs run into the Air Shox dampeners as said on the video or you could also say slap the Air Shox and that takes out the vibe and helps with less noise HUH! Could have fooled me LOL only testing it out will tell the story on this one.


----------



## cinchup1973 (Oct 19, 2011)

Buster of Xs said:


> The wider limb stance will further reduce the chance of cam lean on these mofos, too.


Thats what I was thinking and wondering!!!! Wish they would have done the same with the carbons and aluminum hunting bows.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Andrew.C (Oct 6, 2011)

Altec111 said:


> Has anyone seen the full lineup yet? Did this replace the Contender series?
> 
> AE still around? Vantage still around?


Interested in this


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

cinchup1973 said:


> Thats what I was thinking and wondering!!!! Wish they would have done the same with the carbons and aluminum hunting bows.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


It looks like they did actually.


----------



## cinchup1973 (Oct 19, 2011)

I looked real close and it looks the same as 2012 but Im gonna watch again!! Hopefully since there is no change in the carbons, they have the new shock system as an upgrade item.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jasontrayal (Dec 11, 2009)

Wow, that looks sweet !!! Looks like the contender elite got it on with the formula recurves one night while the factory was closed.


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

Jeehbus... I can't believe no one has noticed what I did... deflex riser... gtx/spiral set up...37 in ATA... 

No one else has subtracted the middle word of this bow? Because I see a revamped ultra sweet shooting Pro Elite. As long as I can sling something like a GT X- Cutter or even a 22 at the 290 speed limit, I'll be ordering one. 

Have to ask though. Last two years I've shot the Alpha Elites. Y'all think I should go for the GTX or the Spiral?


----------



## cinchup1973 (Oct 19, 2011)

Spiral! 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cinchup1973 (Oct 19, 2011)

Did I miss it or what but I didnt see the speed rating

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Not sure the pro comp will be able to keep up with my ultra elite. We shall see though.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

cinchup1973 said:


> I looked real close and it looks the same as 2012 but Im gonna watch again!! Hopefully since there is no change in the carbons, they have the new shock system as an upgrade item.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


The Spiders seem to have the wider limb stance. Maybe the carbons, too, since they also go the new pockets. :dontknow:


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

Andrew.C said:


> Interested in this


contender is apparently gone, but Vantage remains, don't know about the AE but I wouldn't be surprised if this supersedes it too.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

I ordered both a Pro Comp Elite XL and a Pro Comp Elite already today. SpiralX on both  50-60# on both. Looks like a winner!! Interested to see what the new recurves are as well.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Ray knight said:


> I ordered both a Pro Comp Elite XL and a Pro Comp Elite already today. SpiralX on both  50-60# on both. Looks like a winner!! Interested to see what the new recurves are as well.


That was awfully nice for you to order one for me too!


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## canuck4570 (Mar 10, 2011)

Ray knight said:


> I ordered both a Pro Comp Elite XL and a Pro Comp Elite already today. SpiralX on both  50-60# on both. Looks like a winner!! Interested to see what the new recurves are as well.


what was the price on each


----------



## cinchup1973 (Oct 19, 2011)

It didn't say but Im gonna make one wider with parts if it is wider. Id love to have this bad boy but no retail price yet.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jack70707 (Feb 27, 2009)

Now if i could only fit this Pro Comp limb pocket on my ContenderE ... hmmm :confused3:

Guys , stop talking and place your orders already . I need parts , risers and cams in classys asap !


----------



## Andrew.C (Oct 6, 2011)

caspian said:


> contender is apparently gone, but Vantage remains, don't know about the AE but I wouldn't be surprised if this supersedes it too.


Hopefully the site updates or someone can confirm this.


----------



## cinchup1973 (Oct 19, 2011)

> Now if i could only fit this Pro Comp limb pocket on my ContenderE ... hmmm :confused3:
> 
> Guys , stop talking and place your orders already . I need parts , risers and cams in classys asap !


Thats Right!!!!!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I may end up with one, but we'll see. I'll be shooting ve+ until Vegas not matter what, even if I ordered tomorrow I might have it in and tuned by then..


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

canuck4570 said:


> what was the price on each


No idea yet! My dealer always takes good care of me on pricing though. Not worried about it. My guess is around $1300 in the target colors.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Cdpkook132 said:


> That was awfully nice for you to order one for me too!
> 
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


No problem bud. Any time  lol.


----------



## rraming (Aug 5, 2006)

Ray knight said:


> I ordered both a Pro Comp Elite XL and a Pro Comp Elite already today. SpiralX on both  50-60# on both. Looks like a winner!! Interested to see what the new recurves are as well.


Yes money bags, I'd like to hear that price myself, $3000?


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

So with the grip placed lower, how does that affect the feel of where the bow would seem to point naturally? Meaning, a lot make comments of playing with tiller to get some bows from "pointing" low, or holding low. So with the grip placed lower, would that make the bow seem to want to point higher?


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Ray knight said:


> No problem bud. Any time  lol.


Already setup the secret Santa partners so its legit! Thanks ray knight "the man of many Hoyt's"


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muck (May 15, 2005)

Id like to see a liitle more before i order one. But me like


----------



## Hoosier bowman (Jan 10, 2010)

Puke. I'm gonna get a VE+ instead. I hate the look of that riser and those dampeners are just plain silly.....


----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)

Ordered one as soon as I saw the video this morning.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

Those bows sure look like they will be good shooters. Good design.


----------



## muck (May 15, 2005)

im wondering hoew easy the dampers are going to be to remove


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

If I get one dampers are probably coming off... Saves enough weight to make it worth a little feedback... Heard they ain't too cheap either...

I ain't a fan of the looks either, but if it makes shooting winning scores a touch easier it might be worth it


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

muck said:


> im wondering hoew easy the dampers are going to be to remove


I'm guessing since they make after market dampeners in different colors now, they're pretty easy to replace.


----------



## muck (May 15, 2005)

It looked like the color was just the damper. i hope the arm isnt part of the pocket


----------



## bassbusta01 (Jan 23, 2009)

looks like a combo to me dampener and pocket yea not to sure on that as well either my VE+ are great hard to abandon something so great.


----------



## canuck4570 (Mar 10, 2011)

I think they are adjustable just like the string dampener to compensate for the wear


----------



## cinchup1973 (Oct 19, 2011)

Looked at my matrix real close, just an assumption but Im gonna say it mounts under the tiller bolt then under the pocket and that's about it. Wonder what the cost is?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

when i checked into price on the xl today heard bout $1500... atleast thats what it sounds, not sure 100% as the dealer i'd go through doesn't have prices yet, and i'm not sold on them.


----------



## cinchup1973 (Oct 19, 2011)

Last year it took forever to get the price sheets, I think it was close to December before they got em.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

shop i dealt with last year had prices on most of the bows very soon after the release.... this year, i'm working with different shops or a different shop and they don't have it yet. The tech i was working with was outta the shop today but i'll probably find out a price tomorrow/this weekend on an xl. 

like i've said i'm not sold on the new ones.. i'm happy with what i have and even if i ordered a new one tomorrow i'd be shooting all tourneys through vegas with my VE+'s. My coach recommends getting an xl and he hasn't led me wrong before, but for how high the bar is set with the vantage and the price that these run i'm not feelin it.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

outdoorsman193 said:


> Jeehbus... I can't believe no one has noticed what I did... deflex riser... gtx/spiral set up...37 in ATA...
> 
> No one else has subtracted the middle word of this bow? Because I see a revamped ultra sweet shooting Pro Elite. As long as I can sling something like a GT X- Cutter or even a 22 at the 290 speed limit, I'll be ordering one.
> 
> Have to ask though. Last two years I've shot the Alpha Elites. Y'all think I should go for the GTX or the Spiral?


I did the moment I saw the name. My favorite bow is back. Heck I even paused the video and turned my laptop sideways to make sure :chortle:


----------



## Bearlee (Dec 24, 2009)

Anyone figured out the brace height yet?


----------



## Mike_in_WI (Aug 9, 2002)

I just want to know the BH???????


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

I'd bet the 37" is between 7.5 and 8 inch brace, depending on cams and cam size. It sure does resemble the ProTEC/Elite geometry and size for sure. This is the first bow in a while that has me honestly interested.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

Buster of Xs said:


> I'd bet the 37" is between 7.5 and 8 inch brace, depending on cams and cam size. It sure does resemble the ProTEC/Elite geometry and size for sure. This is the first bow in a while that has me honestly interested.


A 55 pounder would sure make it a nice comfortable bow for shooting some spots.


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

fletched said:


> A 55 pounder would sure make it a nice comfortable bow for shooting some spots.


Heck yeah. I think I'll probably end up with one. I'm quite enamored with it so far. Some SX cams at 55-58# and I'm SET. :lol:


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

Buster of Xs said:


> Heck yeah. I think I'll probably end up with one. I'm quite enamored with it so far. Some SX cams at 55-58# and I'm SET. :lol:


I could handle the short valley at lower poundages better. It would make for extended shooting time before I get tired. I do like the riser design better than anything in a while. I had a pro-elite with spirals once but never really like the cams. I liked the riser though. I probably would have liked it better if I got it in a lower poundage.


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

The Pro series with Spirals are by far my favorite bows to date. But I shoot them at low DW, which makes the Spirals very easy to handle, they let down easier than any other cam on the market, the adjustable holding weight is an awesome feature and they still perform quite well. If you haven't shot them under 60# you'd probably like them. Heck, my hunting bow has them at 58# or so and it's soooooo smooooooth and easy it's unreal. Still plenty to kill 250# whitetails, too. Honestly, I don't even notice the short valley anymore, but I only shoot a hinge release these days, too.


----------



## clo650 (Oct 24, 2008)

I talked to a dealer today. He said he should know the specs tomorrow. I'm hoping this has an 8 inch BH


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

Buster of Xs said:


> The Pro series with Spirals are by far my favorite bows to date. But I shoot them at low DW, which makes the Spirals very easy to handle, they let down easier than any other cam on the market, the adjustable holding weight is an awesome feature and they still perform quite well. If you haven't shot them under 60# you'd probably like them. Heck, my hunting bow has them at 58# or so and it's soooooo smooooooth and easy it's unreal. Still plenty to kill 250# whitetails, too. Honestly, I don't even notice the short valley anymore, but I only shoot a hinge release these days, too.


I have collected a bunch of arrows over the years and most are spined for mid 60's. I thought about geting the pro-elite in a lower poundage version but ended up with a 60-70 pounder. I wanted to be able to use my arrows. Not the best decision I ever made. I ended up not shooting it much and sold it. I should have kept it and put some lower poundage limbs on it. Another bow caught my eye so it had to go. It had the anodized safari color riser with flat black limbs. The safari color was that rusty bronze color. The finish was supposed to be a cross between target and hunting. It looked good.


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

I have a '93 SuperStar Supreme with Master cams in that bronze safari color and camo limbs. A PE in safari would be sweet. If I were you I'd seriously consider another, just in lower DW. Great bows, and still deceptively quick with Spirals.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

Buster of Xs said:


> I have a '93 SuperStar Supreme with Master cams in that bronze safari color and camo limbs. A PE in safari would be sweet. If I were you I'd seriously consider another, just in lower DW. Great bows, and still deceptively quick with Spirals.


The new hoyts have me thinking. I will wait to see the new g5 target and see what bowtech has. But I am getting older and after a broken back and fusion plus one less rib in my left side and being a lefty, I will drop down to about 55 pounds on my next bow. My specialist is a 70 max but I bought it for hunting. 

I would like to see bowtech make a shoot through specialist.


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Ordered my Pro Comp Elite XL in 50-60# and the Pro Comp Elite in 55-65#. I have to let them know the colors tomorrow. Probably green and orange as usual


----------



## bowtecha (Feb 16, 2010)

best 2013 hoyt out this year IMO :lol: at least from the review video


----------



## cacciatore141 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey Guys,

Does anyone have the full spec sheet on the new Hoyt Pro Comp Elite. Eg DL Min-Max cams options , poundage ect.... ?


----------



## Farmer1440 (Oct 18, 2012)

I found more information here:

https://www.jvd.nl/product/170339-procomp-elite-xt2000.html
New features

NEW OPTIMIZED GRIP LOCATION Equalizes the pressures on the arrow nock that are caused by the D-loop and string nock, resulting in better aiming and enhanced fine tuning.
AIRSHOX VIBRATION DAMPING SYSTEM Our Patent Pending AirShox Technology kills any excess limb vibration for increased accuracy and enhanced feel. A fully adjustable AirShox arm accommodates all cam models and sizes.
INCREASED LIMB SPACING Increases overall stability of shooting platform for increased accuracy.
3/16-INCH WIDER SHOOT-THRU TUNNEL Increased room for rest tuning and allows for more options with respect to vane size.
MULTIPLE REAR STABILIZER LOCATIONS Allows shooters to attach v-bars and sidebar mounts to rear of the bow for lower center of gravity and ultimate overall balance. A stainless steel stabilizer bushing utilizes the same 5/16-24 thread that is used on the main front stabilizer bushing.
ENHANCED POCKET SYSTEM Removes bulky limb bolt washer design giving the pocket system cleaner lines and overall enhanced functionality.


----------



## outdoorsman193 (Nov 20, 2008)

Kade said:


> I did the moment I saw the name. My favorite bow is back. Heck I even paused the video and turned my laptop sideways to make sure :chortle:


Lol ya same here. I think they're answering prayers sent from the Asa guys that love this set-up. I could be wrong though...


----------



## castrolopez (Jun 18, 2011)

*Specs*

Specs from JVD. Prices go from 1429€ to 1769€


----------



## cacciatore141 (Apr 6, 2011)

thanks castrolopez for the spec sheet


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Wonder what the price is gonna be... If it's what's listed above (€) I know lots of guys who won't get them


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

ProComp with SX cams IS a reborn PE 2000! :nod: They did make it 3/8" shorter, but the specs are the same other than that. And the riser geometry.....yup, I think I actually want one.


----------



## blade37defender (Jun 8, 2005)

castrolopez said:


> Specs from JVD. Prices go from 1429€ to 1769€



Should equal out to around $1210-$1498 USD if my conversions are right...


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

um... your conversion is a bit short... i'm getting $2300 and change on the xl...


----------



## Eberhart (Sep 17, 2012)

Costs about $1.31 to buy 1 euro today, 1,769 euros = $2,317


----------



## castrolopez (Jun 18, 2011)

N7709K said:


> um... your conversion is a bit short... i'm getting $2300 and change on the xl...


You are right. 
However, the price listed in abbeyarchery (http://www.abbeyarchery.com.au/c/aa8/2013+BOWS.html) is $1525 ($1700 for the XL) in Australian dollars, which are lower than the price in euros.


----------



## blade37defender (Jun 8, 2005)

N7709K said:


> um... your conversion is a bit short... i'm getting $2300 and change on the xl...


The Charger is $499 USD. The Charger is 589 Euro. Divide 499/589 and you get .84712. Multiply 1429 * .84712 and you get ~$1210 USD. Multiply 1769 * .84712 and you get ~$1498. Not exact, but those are going to be more in line with your prices.


----------



## NRA republican (May 13, 2003)

So, who's shot one? How easy is it to repeatedly drill the center of the target?


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Nice little changes and glad to see they didnt add tons of bells and whistles like many other manufactuers.
DB


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

I am really interested in the Pro Comp Elite for my next 3D bow........but I sure love my AE!


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

Me like. 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Zawacki (Apr 17, 2010)

Hmmmm...

7 5/8" BH, 40" ATA...

So with 3000's I might be able to get 41" ATA and 8.5" BH???

That little bit of extra length might well help offset the lowered grip impact, as the longer a bow, the less noticeable the difference between a grip center vs rest center design is. With the new shelf center design, it could be a real beast on the spots and field shoots.

Hmmm... Take a set of spirals to the local machinist and get a new set with a track on the other side of the cam - since Hoyt was kind enough to offer the extra clearance between the limbs and all...

Hybrid DST baby!!! Now I'm just wishing it were carbon weighing a good half pound less, and it'd -potentially- be the greatest bow design ever! Still want to wait and see the first hand experiences for the grip location, but am paying close attention!


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Putting my coach hat on:

A lot of my youth short draw target compound archers that I either directly coach or indirectly advise are going to be disappointed. The starting draw length for this series with the GTX cam is 24.5 inches, which puts them even further out of reach than the Contender Elite series with the GTX cam.

If I take the NVD specs (which I've been poring over since it got released very early this morning) and extract it out, even a custom shop Pro Comp Elite setup using XT-Comp limbs (if they don't trash the AlphaElite series) would give a short draw target archer using #1 GTX cams about a 22-23.5 inch draw length. 

Side note - Now, this is providing that Hoyt's custom shop even allows something like this to even be built. When I talked to Hoyt Engineering at the 2012 World Archery Festival in February of this year, it would take a miracle from God to make them build one, even if one was willing to pay the custom shop fees.

That puts a huge draw length gap (1 inch is a large gap) between a theoretical custom shop setup short draw target bow and a stock one.

For the youth archers that are capable AND can outshoot adults, this is extremely sad news.


----------



## Lakeside Archer (Feb 19, 2011)

ex-wolverine said:


> No roller guard....im A very happy camper...good looking bow
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


Yes!! so I guess they listened to their customers


----------



## der klinsmann (Dec 19, 2009)

Ziaan said:


> Does anybody know yet what the differences are between the Pro Comp Elite and the Pro Comp Elite XL - other than the ATA being longer. Is the XL a longer riser bow or does it make use of the XT3000 limbs like the Contender?


I see 2 different risers :wink:


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Lakeside Archer said:


> Yes!! so I guess they listened to their customers


I've still yet to find out any accuracy improvement with roller versus the traditional cable guard method. Somehow I all think it's a marketing scheme plus a method to make the bow technician work all that much harder.


----------



## NRA republican (May 13, 2003)

NRA republican said:


> So, who's shot one? How easy is it to repeatedly drill the center of the target?





kevin wilkey said:


> Dan- Don't jump to conclusions just yet. We took a page out of what we've learned with Formula Recurve. The center of the bow is an equal distance from the deepest part of the grip and the rest mounting hole. I feel it's the best of both worlds. And trust me, the bow flat-out pounds. In just one tuning session I had mine out shooting my Vantage Elite that I spent all season perfecting.


"At 40" Axle to Axle the Pro Comp Elite XL is designed for the tournament archer who is after a longer axle length bow. The Pro Comp Elite XL should simply be defined as stable, boasting Hoyt’s new Riser design and Pro-Lock X-lite pocket in combination with the wider stance of the XT2000 limbs this bow aims rock steady......

Hoyt has created a bow so stable that hitting the middle is so easy it’s almost cheating. The Pro Comp Elite XL a dream bow for any tournament archer." http://www.abbeyarchery.com.au/p/HYPCEXL2013/Hoyt+Pro+Comp+Elite+XL+Target.html

Quoting fom above: "stable", "flat out-pounds", "this bow aims rock steady", "Hoyt has created a bow so stable that hitting the middle is so easy it’s almost cheating. The Pro Comp Elite XL a dream bow for any tournament archer." 

Sounds like a sweeeeet shooting target bow. Would like to hear more comments from those who have shot this bow.....


----------



## spiralcamer (Apr 26, 2004)

Does any one know if that stupid air shox is removable?


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

spiralcamer said:


> Does any one know if that stupid air shox is removable?


It has to be in order to completely disassemble the bow.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

spiralcamer said:


> Does any one know if that stupid air shox is removable?


Don't see any reason why it can't be removed. Why don't use like it?


----------



## cinchup1973 (Oct 19, 2011)

Go to the pics and look at the spyder vixcen and you will see that its held into the limb pocket by an allen(rear of pocket) so its easily removed but not easily upgraded at least not without replacing both limb pockets.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

spiralcamer said:


> Does any one know if that stupid air shox is removable?


yes it is removable...it is attached by a single screw...it is self aligning 

if you knew the premise behind if you wont want to remove it


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

kevin wilkey said:


> Dan- Don't jump to conclusions just yet. We took a page out of what we've learned with Formula Recurve. The center of the bow is an equal distance from the deepest part of the grip and the rest mounting hole. I feel it's the best of both worlds. And trust me, the bow flat-out pounds. In just one tuning session I had mine out shooting my Vantage Elite that I spent all season perfecting.


So is this similar to the centre line design of the PSE,s in the 90's?


----------



## Lakeside Archer (Feb 19, 2011)

Beastmaster said:


> I've still yet to find out any accuracy improvement with roller versus the traditional cable guard method. Somehow I all think it's a marketing scheme plus a method to make the bow technician work all that much harder.


none whatsoever, most say that the cable slide is more "accurate" because it is much easier to tune and there is way less torque on the cables, thats why you'll never see a roller on a target bow. Its all marketing, we have mathews to thank for that bull****. I'm guessing they will do away with the roller in the next few years. I later noticed that they still have the roller on the spyder and the carbon g3 bows


----------



## Altec111 (Sep 11, 2008)

air shox... great new way to damage your already fragile/easy scratch limb coating.

They will be coming off mine if I order any new 2013 bow.


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

Altec111 said:


> air shox... great new way to damage your already fragile/easy scratch limb coating.
> 
> They will be coming off mine if I order any new 2013 bow.


I've never seen a Hoyt limb finish that was easy to damage actually. Especially the target finishes.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

The air shox are sweet! They for really tight to the limbs! I think they are awesome. I just got to handle the spyder 30 and CE g3 tonight. Spyder 30 is "bigger" then you would think. The riser is trick! Kinda a AR riser where the cross bars don't go all the way through the riser.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hammersfan (Oct 20, 2007)

I think these two are heavy and slow. I'm disappointed in Hoyt's lack of progress with target bows. The longer of these two has exactly the same weight and speed of my old Vantage X8. I would like to have seen a long ATA target bow that is lighter and faster than this.


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

Cdpkook132 said:


> The air shox are sweet! They for really tight to the limbs! I think they are awesome. I just got to handle the spyder 30 and CE g3 tonight. Spyder 30 is "bigger" then you would think. The riser is trick! Kinda a AR riser where the cross bars don't go all the way through ]
> 
> Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! The PCE has my attention, maybe Ray will buy me one too!


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

vftcandy said:


> Nice! The PCE has my attention, maybe Ray will buy me one too!


VFT is back! I'll have him put you on the list 

They are pretty sweet!


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)

Is mine here yet??? I can't take the wait!! Lol


----------



## squeekieslayer (Jul 20, 2004)

Hammersfan said:


> I think these two are heavy and slow. I'm disappointed in Hoyt's lack of progress with target bows. The longer of these two has exactly the same weight and speed of my old Vantage X8. I would like to have seen a long ATA target bow that is lighter and faster than this.



no offense man, but lack of progress? Each year shooters with hoyts set new records and win everything. I am not being a fan boy, but I think what you "want" in a target bow is different from what is the most accurate and forgiving design in a target bow. If the only two stats you choose to compare are weight and speed, then there are probably many many bow designs that could be thrown in that mix.

I think they look great. I have a VE+ and CE that may both be on the chopping block to pick one of these babies up.

Joe


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

These are not hunting bows. Not really 3D bows either. They are designed for fixed distance shooting. My spot bows are shooting just over 200fps with the full length 700 grain X7 2613s i shoot for spots. At fixed distance you want a bow you can hold dead steady and follow through perfectly level. It has to shoot the exact same spot every time. Anything faster than 300fps on a spot bow is completely useless, and is normally going to effect accuracy. There are speed bows and there are true target bows. They are very different!


----------



## whynotv2 (Oct 5, 2010)

Ray knight said:


> These are not hunting bows. Not really 3D bows either. They are designed for fixed distance shooting. My spot bows are shooting just over 200fps with the full length 700 grain X7 2613s i shoot for spots. At fixed distance you want a bow you can hold dead steady and follow through perfectly level. It has to shoot the exact same spot every time. Anything faster than 300fps on a spot bow is completely useless, and is normally going to effect accuracy. There are speed bows and there are true target bows. They are very different!


Big thumbs up!


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

whynotv2 said:


> Big thumbs up!


Big thumbs up! X2


----------



## cinchup1973 (Oct 19, 2011)

Ray knight said:


> These are not hunting bows. Not really 3D bows either. They are designed for fixed distance shooting. My spot bows are shooting just over 200fps with the full length 700 grain X7 2613s i shoot for spots. At fixed distance you want a bow you can hold dead steady and follow through perfectly level. It has to shoot the exact same spot every time. Anything faster than 300fps on a spot bow is completely useless, and is normally going to effect accuracy. There are speed bows and there are true target bows. They are very different!


That's right! I personally need one over 300 though because Im a short DL shooter. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

cinchup1973 said:


> That's right! I personally need one over 300 though because Im a short DL shooter.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


You can shoot spots just fine with 150fps. If you have a short draw, you can use shorter,lighter arrows and have the same speed.


----------



## cinchup1973 (Oct 19, 2011)

Ray knight said:


> You can shoot spots just fine with 150fps. If you have a short draw, you can use shorter,lighter arrows and have the same speed.


Yes I agree, but a tourney style bow will pull double duty for me fita,nfaa,indoor spots and 3d. I would need the speed for 3d. 
Backing out the Ibo at my DL in the new Hoyt tourney bow I would be at 281 for 3D which is 10 fps under max for my class(290)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dan Zawacki (Apr 17, 2010)

Ray knight said:


> You can shoot spots just fine with 150fps. If you have a short draw, you can use shorter,lighter arrows and have the same speed.


I don't know man - there is -something- to be said for -some- speed.

Windy days suck with a slow rig!


----------



## Hammersfan (Oct 20, 2007)

What I wanted Hoyt to do was to produce a long ATA (about 40") that didn't weigh 5lbs. The Bowtech Brigadier was a long and stable bow, and that didn't weigh 5lbs, it was only 4.2lbs, but was very accurate. But I like that fact that a Hoyt still looks good after use, and Bowtech's mark and wear easily. I really like Hoyt, and just wanted a long, stable and relatively light bow. What they've given us, is just more of what we've already had from them. I'm sure it's shoots very accurately, it's just heavy.


----------



## Dan Zawacki (Apr 17, 2010)

Hammersfan said:


> What I wanted Hoyt to do was to produce a long ATA (about 40") that didn't weigh 5lbs. The Bowtech Brigadier was a long and stable bow, and that didn't weigh 5lbs, it was only 4.2lbs, but was very accurate. But I like that fact that a Hoyt still looks good after use, and Bowtech's mark and wear easily. I really like Hoyt, and just wanted a long, stable and relatively light bow. What they've given us, is just more of what we've already had from them. I'm sure it's shoots very accurately, it's just heavy.


This is why a lot of us have been practically begging for something like a carbon VE. Please, please, please PLEASE let me move that weight AWAY from my hand!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

if the riser geometry is correct, a heavy riser isn't such a big deal.. especially if you run a low to mid 20lb's holding weight. I'm all for a carbon riser but it would have to be a min of 8oz lighter than a vantage or a PCE to be worth it, if its not your no better off. With the right holding weight ratio my ve+ uses the same bars and weights for 49lb max DW as it does for 58lbs dl, and shoots very similar scores. If the weight ratio is incorrect, then you see a difference. A 40" ata rig with 55% letoff and a mass weight of 4lbs or a touch heaver will work amazing in the hands of certain shooters, but it won't be for everyone.

I sorta have an XL on order to possibly shoot out the second half of the season with, not sure if it will see any comps or not.... but i have one coming to play around will and see how it compares to my vantage. There are some things i really like about the new one, some things that don't do too much for me...


----------



## Dan Zawacki (Apr 17, 2010)

N7709K said:


> if the riser geometry is correct, a heavy riser isn't such a big deal.. especially if you run a low to mid 20lb's holding weight. I'm all for a carbon riser but it would have to be a min of 8oz lighter than a vantage or a PCE to be worth it, if its not your no better off. With the right holding weight ratio my ve+ uses the same bars and weights for 49lb max DW as it does for 58lbs dl, and shoots very similar scores. If the weight ratio is incorrect, then you see a difference. A 40" ata rig with 55% letoff and a mass weight of 4lbs or a touch heaver will work amazing in the hands of certain shooters, but it won't be for everyone.
> 
> I sorta have an XL on order to possibly shoot out the second half of the season with, not sure if it will see any comps or not.... but i have one coming to play around will and see how it compares to my vantage. There are some things i really like about the new one, some things that don't do too much for me...


If you would be kind enough to keep us updated as to how the new rig feels, shoots, etc. I would, of course, be much obliged.

I can't help but think that in carbon, the longer risers - VE+ and PCEXL would be AT LEAST 8 oz lighter than their aluminum counterparts. Maybe even closer to (but not likely making up to) a pound. There's a lot of metal in those long risers.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

cinchup1973 said:


> Yes I agree, but a tourney style bow will pull double duty for me fita,nfaa,indoor spots and 3d. I would need the speed for 3d.
> Backing out the Ibo at my DL in the new Hoyt tourney bow I would be at 281 for 3D which is 10 fps under max for my class(290)
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


Are you really worried about 9fps? Bet you can't tell the difference if you didn't see it on a chrono :wink:

add some speed balls to your string and gain it if you really feel you need it. What org are you shooting that has a 290 fps speed limit? ASA is 280 fps, IBO is IBO and NFAA is 300 fps.


----------



## Hammersfan (Oct 20, 2007)

Do you shoot full FITA's (144 arrows, 4 distances, 36 arrows each at 90m, 70m, 50m, 30m) ?


----------



## Hammersfan (Oct 20, 2007)

if the riser geometry is correct, a heavy riser isn't such a big deal.. especially if you run a low to mid 20lb's holding weight. I'm all for a carbon riser but it would have to be a min of 8oz lighter than a vantage or a PCE to be worth it, if its not your no better off. With the right holding weight ratio my ve+ uses the same bars and weights for 49lb max DW as it does for 58lbs dl, and shoots very similar scores. If the weight ratio is incorrect, then you see a difference. A 40" ata rig with 55% letoff and a mass weight of 4lbs or a touch heaver will work amazing in the hands of certain shooters, but it won't be for everyone.

I sorta have an XL on order to possibly shoot out the second half of the season with, not sure if it will see any comps or not.... but i have one coming to play around will and see how it compares to my vantage. There are some things i really like about the new one, some things that don't do too much for me...
*Vantage Elite Plus*,*Vantage Elite Plus*, AM35(kimmie's), Burner, VE+
Gotta love them hoyts..
I shoot for: Bee Stinger pro staff, GoldTip, T.R.U. Ball releases


N7709K, do you shoot full FITA's (144 arrows, 4 distances, 36 arrows each at 90m, 70m, 50m, 30m) ?


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

The PCE should be fast enough for even shorter draw archers. At 28" and 60# you should be able to just hit (maybe slightly exceed) 300 with an IBO arrow (ProElites could). If you need more than that the Contender is a pretty viable alternative.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I haven't shot any full fitas yet, none around my area when I'm not gone on work... I've shot 18m 600 back to back, same for blue face etc so I have shot that many and more arrows in one stretch.

Right now my ve+ is bout 9.5lbs, the pce xl is gonna be 10lbs if I remember right... For me, i'd tweaking holding weight and go from there


----------



## knight stalker (Nov 27, 2006)

> Are you really worried about 9fps? Bet you can't tell the difference if you didn't see it on a chrono
> 
> add some speed balls to your string and gain it if you really feel you need it. What org are you shooting that has a 290 fps speed limit? ASA is 280 fps, IBO is IBO and NFAA is 300 fps



ASA changed their speed from 280 to 290 for 2013 in alot of there classes


----------



## kabnt2005 (Dec 31, 2010)

N7709K said:


> I haven't shot any full fitas yet, none around my area when I'm not gone on work... I've shot 18m 600 back to back, same for blue face etc so I have shot that many and more arrows in one stretch.
> 
> Right now my ve+ is bout 9.5lbs, the pce xl is gonna be 10lbs if I remember right... For me, i'd tweaking holding weight and go from there


Wait so you're worried about speed for indoor FITA and NFAA? A dead-on holding rig is much, much, much more important. If its that important, pick up an AE. I got one last year and I can comfortably shoot it out to 80 yards at 27" and 50#.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I think you have me mistaken for a different poster, I don't care bout speed at all. I purposely shoot heavy arrows when I can. Speed is nice out doors, but for that past two seasons I've shot a 29" dl and this season it's up to 30" so I don't need to be obsessed with speed.


----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)

Who all ordered one of these rigs? 
I heard from a source that I'll be waiting a bit to get mine as Hoyt won't be cutting left handed risers until the 2nd week of December! Good thing I'm not in a hurry and already have a good rig.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I kinda have one ordered...


----------



## wvminer (Oct 29, 2008)

Order one today they said 6 to 8 weeks thats for left handed.


----------



## Dan Zawacki (Apr 17, 2010)

Wow Peanut - seeing as you said repeatedly in the months immediately prior "I know I won't be getting a new bow from Hoyt this year - and maybe not ever again" that is a pretty strong endorsement of the new line! What changed your mind?


----------



## Ringleader (Jul 19, 2008)

Mike_in_WI said:


> I just want to know the BH???????


Elite 8 1/8" - XL 8"
weight Elite 4.8 lbs and the XL 5 lbs


----------



## speeddemon619 (Sep 14, 2010)

Should be an awesome shooting bow like most of the hoyt lineup, but I certainly need to shoot one before I put down some serious coin like that! Anyone have an estimate on wait time from their dealer? Last I talked to my dealer they didnt know the prices or any time frames but that was about a week ago, didnt know if anything had changed.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

in all honesty i'm not fully sold on the pro comp; it has a couple new things that give it the potential to change the game in a big way (especially outdoors), but i'm not a fan of the looks and some of the changes have no affect on me. the low rear stab mount is an example of something that doesn't really help me, sure its nice to not NEED to void warranty to get my desired setup, but i now need to come up with a rear mount that i trust/like that will get my bar far enough from the riser so it clears the lower limb...

more or less the sole reason for why i am getting one/possibly getting one is my coaches recommendation. My coach feels very strongly that the changes that were made to the pro comp over the VE+ will be worth getting one; i trust my coach and i trust my coaches recommendations. Now as to my bow being "kinda ordered", my coach has his pro comp showing up this week or maybe next week at the latest; he is going to set his up and start playing with it and give me some feedback/advise as to when i should put my order for one in.


----------



## Dan Zawacki (Apr 17, 2010)

That makes a lot more sense...

Which model you thinking? XL? 

I'd be really interested to know how/if the lowered grip changes the overall balance and shot. It's not like we all have the pressure in the webbing of our thumb up in the grip valley anyway, but still - this seems like a departure... Something about it feels different, like it's a bigger change than it looks to be on the surface.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

The xl is what he's ordered and what i'd get, bout same spec and my ve+ now.

Some of the changes that Hoyt did this year have been done before with tremendous success and records that have stood for a decade or more...


----------



## bcycle (Feb 22, 2006)

Bad ass bows! The best target bows made, Hoyt. IMO


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

They said 6-8 weeks when I ordered mine,unless it was a custom shop bow then it would be the first of the year.


----------



## kabnt2005 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hope to be tinkering with one within a month, unfortunately it'll be the girlfriend's and not mine!


----------



## kepople (Jul 19, 2012)

Still under debate here.

This is my first pure target bow and i am still learning.
I an get one of these in 6 weeks or pick a used vantage elite from 2012 for $500 less...
Do you guys think there is enough difference with the pro comp? 
I am a propnent of spending your money once which is why i was concidering getting the comp xl.


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

I am curious as what one would expect to pay for a pro comp?

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Heliman21 (Mar 7, 2005)

One of the biggest reasons to get an XL is if you are a long draw like me, 31.5", it makes the string angle not as acute and allows a better anchor point with your nose, if that is how you do it. That is what works for me.


----------



## knight stalker (Nov 27, 2006)

ive heard that the price was 1299 but no gurantee that it is


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

1350 is the price i've been quoted on the xl, think they are the same price but i'm not 100%.


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

wvminer said:


> Order one today they said 6 to 8 weeks thats for left handed.


That ain't bad time, those 4 months will be here before you know it.


----------



## kepople (Jul 19, 2012)

$1350 confirmed.

$1300 for a vantage elite still though. Thats ridiculous.


----------



## NRA republican (May 13, 2003)

speeddemon619 said:


> Anyone have an estimate on wait time from their dealer? .


As of about a week ago, a couple different dealers said 5-6 weeks.



N7709K said:


> , my coach has his pro comp showing up this week or maybe next week at the latest; he is going to set his up and start playing with it and give me some feedback/advise as to when i should put my order for one in.


Some feedback on the Pro Comp Elite XL would be great.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Made a call to LAS yesterday to talk to my man Moose. He wasn't 100% on the price yet as Tony was there as we talked but he said he was pretty sure the price was $1499. But he wasn't sure what the sticker price was actually going to be yet. 

I will be ordering one in the next few weeks. So we shall see what the actual price is going to be. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kabnt2005 (Dec 31, 2010)

Reo shot a 300 27x after a quick tune last night. I guess he likes it...


----------



## canuck4570 (Mar 10, 2011)

kabnt2005 said:


> Reo shot a 300 27x after a quick tune last night. I guess he likes it...


was this with the new 2013 bow


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

canuck4570 said:


> was this with the new 2013 bow


Yes it was


----------



## kabnt2005 (Dec 31, 2010)

canuck4570 said:


> was this with the new 2013 bow


Yep. Said he liked the new grip setup. Points nice and straight at the target.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

so far kevin wilkey, john dudley, and reo have pro comps... i know several other shooters with theirs ordered or shipped. Next couple weeks will show lots more shooters getting their bows, as to whether they switch up to them right away or not i cannot say. 

if were going to choose a pro to follow and listen to their initial reaction about the pro comp it would be jesse, I'm waiting to hear what my coach has to say bout his before i put an order in, but i'll probably talk to jesse about his thoughts as well


----------



## canuck4570 (Mar 10, 2011)

keep us informed 

appreciated of you


----------



## Chris723 (Jun 18, 2011)

I can't wait to get mine ordered. Making me anxious!


----------



## kabnt2005 (Dec 31, 2010)

N7709K said:


> so far kevin wilkey, john dudley, and reo have pro comps... i know several other shooters with theirs ordered or shipped. Next couple weeks will show lots more shooters getting their bows, as to whether they switch up to them right away or not i cannot say.
> 
> if were going to choose a pro to follow and listen to their initial reaction about the pro comp it would be jesse, I'm waiting to hear what my coach has to say bout his before i put an order in, but i'll probably talk to jesse about his thoughts as well


Jesse's is on the way. We'll chat with him soon to see how he likes it.


----------



## FishAlaska (Nov 30, 2010)

Kade said:


> Made a call to LAS yesterday to talk to my man Moose. He wasn't 100% on the price yet as Tony was there as we talked but he said he was pretty sure the price was $1499. But he wasn't sure what the sticker price was actually going to be yet.
> 
> I will be ordering one in the next few weeks. So we shall see what the actual price is going to be.
> 
> ...


Add 100.00 to that for color and another 100.00 if you change limb finish or cam color. So you have 1699.00 for a custom shop bow.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

FishAlaska said:


> Add 100.00 to that for color and another 100.00 if you change limb finish or cam color. So you have 1699.00 for a custom shop bow.


Not really nobody is ordering those in anything but color...that's the regular price for a target color and he knows I only do custom shop jobs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishAlaska (Nov 30, 2010)

Kade said:


> Not really nobody is ordering those in anything but color...that's the regular price for a target color and he knows I only do custom shop jobs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ahhh....he quoted you color and custom shop price. You would think if you order a custom color and pay the 100.00 upcharge that they have to build the bow. So why would they charge another additional 100.00 to change cams to black. They have to build it from riser up anyways so why do they charge more.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

FishAlaska said:


> Ahhh....he quoted you color and custom shop price. You would think if you order a custom color and pay the 100.00 upcharge that they have to build the bow. So why would they charge another additional 100.00 to change cams to black. They have to build it from riser up anyways so why do they charge more.


Like I mentioned color is standard pricing on those bows. They are target bows. 

Why they charge extra for black cams and pockets is beyond me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishAlaska (Nov 30, 2010)

Kade said:


> Like I mentioned color is standard pricing on those bows. They are target bows.
> 
> Why they charge extra for black cams and pockets is beyond me.
> 
> ...


I didnt know it was standard. I assumed the blackout is the standard and any custom paint colors are the additional 100.00 upcharge and then if you change cam and pocket color or limb finish is is an additional 100.00. At least that is how it was explained to me. That is where I get the theory that if I want black out but with a white riser, It should only be the 100.00 for custom paint and not an additional 100 to keep the black cams and pockets and matte finish limbs. But they claim it is.

The anodized colors may already have the upcharge in the prices. You are probably correct but the blackout should be 100 cheaper I think. I am strictly referring to the custom paint bows that have a much better finish.


----------



## ocn (Sep 17, 2006)

The blackout and camo finish is cheaper the anodized finish is 100ish more and any custom work to the bow is extra but you don't have to pay extra for getting other custom work for example: you can get black cams and black limb pockets and also get 65lb limb in that custom work on the bow at the same cost. 
I have a black out one on order and going to sell my contender elites


----------



## FishAlaska (Nov 30, 2010)

ocn said:


> The blackout and camo finish is cheaper the anodized finish is 100ish more and any custom work to the bow is extra but you don't have to pay extra for getting other custom work for example: you can get black cams and black limb pockets and also get 65lb limb in that custom work on the bow at the same cost.
> I have a black out one on order and going to sell my contender elites


That is not my understanding. I ordered one in white, additional 100.00. I also wanted black cams and pockets, another additional 100.00. It doesnt make sense because the white paint makes it a custom shop bow so why do they upcharge again to put black hardware on it? Odd? I have bought 3 this way and it is always the same.


----------



## kepople (Jul 19, 2012)

Sure wish there was some video of it being shot...


----------



## canuck4570 (Mar 10, 2011)

kepople said:


> Sure wish there was some video of it being shot...


earlier on this thread it was mentioned that Reo shot it recently and he made good comments on it
tried to locate the video but no success.....


----------



## kepople (Jul 19, 2012)

So do we really believe the balance and accuracy will be improved with the lowered grip?
Is there that much advantage over a vantage?


----------



## BG_archer (Feb 18, 2005)

I like the new grip position and for this reason I am Hoyt fan now. Very cool bow.


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

FishAlaska said:


> That is not my understanding. I ordered one in white, additional 100.00. I also wanted black cams and pockets, another additional 100.00. It doesnt make sense because the white paint makes it a custom shop bow so why do they upcharge again to put black hardware on it? Odd? I have bought 3 this way and it is always the same.


That is going to be one sick bow! I have a white ultra elite I switched out with all black hardware. Storm trooper! 

Good luck with the new bow.

Exciting time of the year.


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

canuck4570 said:


> earlier on this thread it was mentioned that Reo shot it recently and he made good comments on it
> tried to locate the video but no success.....


Reo has talked about it on facebook


----------



## FishAlaska (Nov 30, 2010)

Cdpkook132 said:


> That is going to be one sick bow! I have a white ultra elite I switched out with all black hardware. Storm trooper!
> 
> Good luck with the new bow.
> 
> ...


I have 4 like that already!


----------



## Cdpkook132 (Jul 8, 2009)

FishAlaska said:


> I have 4 like that already!


I'll be right over! It's my second favorite color scheme! 


Sent from my Verizon iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Center Punch (Aug 18, 2003)

Pro Comp Elite XL
Just ordered mine yesterday,left handed blackout,target colors are 100.00 dollars higher. Hoyt told my dealer 5 to 6 weeks...hope so.


----------



## adoors10 (Mar 27, 2009)

Has anybody seen a price tag yet?


----------



## rook-e (Jun 18, 2012)

Prices seem to vary a little bit, but they are posted in several locations above.


----------



## deadx (Aug 6, 2002)

N7709K said:


> so far kevin wilkey, john dudley, and reo have pro comps... i know several other shooters with theirs ordered or shipped. Next couple weeks will show lots more shooters getting their bows, as to whether they switch up to them right away or not i cannot say.
> 
> if were going to choose a pro to follow and listen to their initial reaction about the pro comp it would be jesse, I'm waiting to hear what my coach has to say bout his before i put an order in, but i'll probably talk to jesse about his thoughts as well


Mine is on the way....Not the XL though, I like the slightly shorter model. Jet Black with the GTX cam. I will see how it stacks up against my beloved AE.


----------



## Lien2 (Aug 4, 2005)

deadx said:


> Mine is on the way....Not the XL though, I like the slightly shorter model. Jet Black with the GTX cam. I will see how it stacks up against my beloved AE.


:thumbs_up


----------



## kabnt2005 (Dec 31, 2010)

deadx said:


> Mine is on the way....Not the XL though, I like the slightly shorter model. Jet Black with the GTX cam. I will see how it stacks up against my beloved AE.


If I could afford it, I too would be looking at that at the very least. I really want to see how my AE does indoors this year though since it was shipped while I was in Louisville last year.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Griv's should be in soon, so should some of the ones headed to shooters across the pond


----------



## FishAlaska (Nov 30, 2010)

Ordered White with blackout limbs and black hardware and spirals...6 - 8 weeks delivery and I paid in full. Gives you a good idea of times. Not great but better than I was hearing. I dont know if paid in full makes it any faster or not since the dealer is paid in full but Hoyt probably has no idea if the customer paid or not. So probably doesnt matter. Hopefully it shows up quicker than later. I have a good dealer so it will get here soon I hope!


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

The shop just called mine is due in tomorrow. I'm like a kid at christmas. I can hardly wait!


----------



## FishAlaska (Nov 30, 2010)

AVENSTOKE said:


> The shop just called mine is due in tomorrow. I'm like a kid at christmas. I can hardly wait!


This is good news...what color was it?


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Order an PCE and PCEXL a few days ago. Not sure on wait, especially for custom lefty's. Should know more on that within the week


----------



## blade37defender (Jun 8, 2005)

Has anyone seen the tune charts with string/cable lengths?? I'd love to have my strings waiting and ready.


----------



## FishAlaska (Nov 30, 2010)

blade37defender said:


> Has anyone seen the tune charts with string/cable lengths?? I'd love to have my strings waiting and ready.


I havent unless they posted recently. Last year it took a while.


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

Mine is cobalt blue. I too wish I knew the string sizes so I could get some custom threads made.


----------



## PSEX-Force (Jun 26, 2011)

Ordered a orange PCEXL today now the wait!!


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

I guess i will just tune mine then take off the strings and measure them.


----------



## glennx (Oct 7, 2006)

I made that mistake once.Now I tune than measure strings and order the right size.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

if you call hoyt they might give you harness lengths, of if you know some who has gotten theirs already (reo, jesse, etc)


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Just got off the phone with my shop and he said my bows are about 5 weeks out...so I'm guessing I will have them by Christmas (MERRY *EARLY* CHRISTMAS TO ME!!!)


----------



## blade37defender (Jun 8, 2005)

N7709K said:


> if you call hoyt they might give you harness lengths, of if you know some who has gotten theirs already (reo, jesse, etc)


I called Hoyt today and the CS rep I talked to said they still had not received the tune charts yet but he hoped to soon.


----------



## oldpro888 (Dec 31, 2010)

Ok 12 pages and I was sold on the utube video. I hate all of you, I was happy with my CE until today. How do I get 1500.00 by the Mrs. Is the challenge.


----------



## clo650 (Oct 24, 2008)

oldpro888 said:


> Ok 12 pages and I was sold on the utube video. I hate all of you, I was happy with my CE until today. How do I get 1500.00 by the Mrs. Is the challenge.


You don't need $1500, you need $4500! $1500 for your new bow, $1500 on something nice for the Mrs. & $1500 for a new Pro Comp Elite for me for this GREAT idea!
Thanks, I appreciate


----------



## spiralcamer (Apr 26, 2004)

When you guys get your bows please give us a report on what you think of it as far as the new grip location and the air shox and shootability. Thanks in advance!


----------



## speeddemon619 (Sep 14, 2010)

I too cant wait for people to start getting these and putting some time in with them... its down to a pro comp or an ok... Decisions decisions!!


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

Got mine today, had to come to work and only got 5 minutes of shooting time in. The bow shoots awesome. It was pounding X's in the first 5 minutes. It shoots and holds great. I can hardly wait till the weekend when I can really spend sometime with it.


----------



## PSEX-Force (Jun 26, 2011)

Any pics?

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## speeddemon619 (Sep 14, 2010)

I posted avenstoke's pictures in another thread started by him... Awesome looking bow!


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

pics


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Anyone else get one yet? Or just Avenstoke? Him and i ordered on the same day and mine are not even on the radar yet!


----------



## wvminer (Oct 29, 2008)

They told me mid dec on my 2 but there leht handed.


----------



## ArrowStar1 (Jun 10, 2008)

One of the shop shooters got his bow Thursday. White powder coated riser with chrome hdwe. To bad it's 2" to short for me to try.
Looks great and I was told it's a shooter


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

Called Hoyt today and they have tune charts for the PCE/XL. Got the specs for my DL so I can start making up strings to keep me occupied until the bows get here


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

Bow Junkie is building new Blue and Flo-yellow strings and I'll have mine first of next week.


----------



## dontjet (Mar 15, 2011)

Could you please post them for the regular pro comp elite? Thanks in advance!


----------



## FishAlaska (Nov 30, 2010)

Mathewsju said:


> Called Hoyt today and they have tune charts for the PCE/XL. Got the specs for my DL so I can start making up strings to keep me occupied until the bows get here


Did they put them out yet?


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

I just checked the site and didn't see them. You will probaly have to call Hoyt to get them.


----------



## straight2it (Nov 30, 2010)

Are they ever going to make a target bow out of Carbon? The dimensions are perfect I would just like to see it made with Carbon.


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

The sight does not have them, but if you call customer service they will give it to you


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

AVENSTOKE said:


> pics


That thing is pimp man!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

straight2it said:


> Are they ever going to make a target bow out of Carbon? The dimensions are perfect I would just like to see it made with Carbon.


If they do, it would probably look a lot like a longer matrix with non parallel limbs. I wonder if they would sell enough of them to make it worth setting up the fixtures. Target bows are not big sellers so it may not be a prosperous move.


----------



## straight2it (Nov 30, 2010)

fletched said:


> If they do, it would probably look a lot like a longer matrix with non parallel limbs. I wonder if they would sell enough of them to make it worth setting up the fixtures. Target bows are not big sellers so it may not be a prosperous move.


Agreed, but it would still be cool to see and shoot. They could test market interest and maybe just do them on special order basis.


----------



## stickslinger09 (Aug 13, 2010)

Ordering mine today !!! getting the PCE XL with spirals 60# 29.5DL limbs and was getting white but seems like everyone else is getting white as well I might go with black 
Also ordering a spyder turbo in white for the wife due to her 25" DL she only shoots 3D 
can't wait!!!!!!


----------



## hansham (Nov 6, 2012)

I take the XL because the 37'' version is for women and small people. You need 40'' for a good posture.
Allthough I use it for Fita and field I ordered one in black-out with camo limbs.


----------



## spiralcamer (Apr 26, 2004)

How much for the black/out camo version? I am thinking about ordering a blackout one


----------



## craigos (Aug 29, 2005)

I ordered mine in gren - procomp xl, GTX


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

Found these pics on the net


----------



## Ronin Conan (Jul 4, 2011)

The black/green one is apparently reo's setup. Must be something to the weight he adds.


----------



## Buster of Xs (Nov 28, 2008)

fletched said:


> If they do, it would probably look a lot like a longer matrix with non parallel limbs. I wonder if they would sell enough of them to make it worth setting up the fixtures. Target bows are not big sellers so it may not be a prosperous move.


Something in UltraTEC specs would be fine and would be a great crossover/do-it-all bow. Could possibly sell a ton if they marketed them right. :dontknow:


----------



## Belicoso (Aug 22, 2006)

fletched said:


> Target bows are not big sellers so it may not be a prosperous move.


I don´t have any proven numbers from Hoyt,but I think you are wrong here.I am sure Hoyt is selling tons target rigs around the *globe*.


----------



## craigos (Aug 29, 2005)

Ordered my proelite comp Xl, GTX cams, green on the day Hoyt annouced them and picked it up yesterday. Cant wait to set it up.


----------



## wolfman2 (May 10, 2010)

I got one 8 month now and i am still fighting with it .I had a Maxxis 35 before and i even made it to the french open - with the pro comp i cant even put 6 arrows in the gold - had it tuned with the help of my pro shop - i have the feeling if I do EVERYTHING right it will hit the spot 100% but the smalles error on my side and the arrow ends up in nirvana

So its a very good but not a forgiving bow.I know i will get there but it will take a lot of time and effort - with a different bow that is more forgiving i would have gotten a lot further if i see all the hours of training and the insane number of arrows i have been shooting the last 8 month
But i was warned - if someone includes PRO in the name of a bow they mean it


----------



## damo-eire (Nov 5, 2009)

wolfman2 said:


> I got one 8 month now and i am still fighting with it .I had a Maxxis 35 before and i even made it to the french open - with the pro comp i cant even put 6 arrows in the gold - had it tuned with the help of my pro shop - i have the feeling if I do EVERYTHING right it will hit the spot 100% but the smalles error on my side and the arrow ends up in nirvana
> 
> So its a very good but not a forgiving bow.I know i will get there but it will take a lot of time and effort - with a different bow that is more forgiving i would have gotten a lot further if i see all the hours of training and the insane number of arrows i have been shooting the last 8 month
> But i was warned - if someone includes PRO in the name of a bow they mean it


It sure is a pig to tune and set up with forgiveness. I spent almost a week setting my XL up for outdoors took a lot of experimenting to get it right. I found the sweet spot FOR ME at nock level with the Top cam advanced a touch. 
Also took a grinder to the cable slide to allow it to flex. This made a huge difference for me

Changing it now for indoors!!

Keep at it it's worth it in the end!!


----------



## wolfman2 (May 10, 2010)

??? for you it shoots straight if it is out of sync (top cam advanced) and you had to grind pieces off ??  
Would you please confirm that and be a bit more specific (about the "allow it to flex part) ?

Thank you


----------



## damo-eire (Nov 5, 2009)

wolfman2 said:


> ??? for you it shoots straight if it is out of sync (top cam advanced) and you had to grind pieces off ??
> Would you please confirm that and be a bit more specific (about the "allow it to flex part) ?
> 
> Thank you


Yep it wouldn't paper tune unless I advanced the top cam. I know 3 others that had similar results to me. 1 with an XL and the 2 others with the PCE. 
By grinding the cable guard see pic it allows the pressure to be relieved on the cams at full draw similar to the flx on the bowtechs. 
The top female field shooter in Europe Ivana Buden does the same to her cable rod & if its good enough for Ivana it's good enough for little old me!!


----------



## wolfman2 (May 10, 2010)

I found out what was wrong - i attached the side stabilizer at the extra hole in the lower part of the bow
THAT is a very bad idea - at least with my setup - strange vibrations and 5 arrows in the 10 and one in 7 was the result
just strange behavior all around but i could not put the finger on what was wrong.

Now i finally attached it where it belongs (behind the main stabilizer) and everything is cool


----------

